# Poll: Would you have bought the M3? (North America)



## andrewflo (Feb 9, 2015)

Just a simple Yes/No on this and please feel free to explain your decision.

Canon has decided not to distribute the M2, M3, and several of the key EF-M lenses in North America. The easiest guess is because of lack of demand.

With that being said, would you have bought one if it were available here?


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 9, 2015)

No. No DPAF.


----------



## andrewflo (Feb 9, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> No. No DPAF.



Definitely a let down there :/


----------



## JohanCruyff (Feb 9, 2015)

(About Hybrid CMOS AF III) 
"Canon says it's about 4x faster than version II (used in the EOS 100D) and two generations ahead of the original Hybrid CMOS AF system in the EOS 700D" http://www.techradar.com/news/photography-video-capture/cameras/canon-s-new-750d-760d-d-slr-double-act-targets-novices-and-enthusiasts-1283748
"you get a 6x speed gain over the original EOS M" http://www.techradar.com/news/photography-video-capture/cameras/canon-s-new-eos-m3-compact-system-camera-takes-no-chances-1283760


----------



## SPL (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## distant.star (Feb 9, 2015)

.
In the DP Review poll, around 80% are not interested in buying it (3000 votes from their browsers).

Looks like we've got a long wait before Canon gets serious about mirrorless.

For my needs, Fuji is clearly besting anything Canon has to offer.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 9, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> In the DP Review poll, around 80% are not interested in buying it (3000 votes from their browsers).
> 
> Looks like we've got a long wait before Canon gets serious about mirrorless.
> ...


The poll also includes choices such as, "I live outside the USA..." so I'm not sure it's a very good poll to judge anything by - but personally I would probably buy it if I could get the kit with the EVF here in the US.


----------



## DRR (Feb 9, 2015)

I think you need to clarify the price point it would be in North America.

Going by European pricing it would follow that an M3 in NA would be $769 or $799 USD.

However if you go by Japan pricing it looks like it's closer to $500 USD.

That's a big difference, in order to get good poll results, what are you assuming the intro price (body) would be?


----------



## Daniel Flather (Feb 9, 2015)

I have the M1. I have no need for an M3 for my usage.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Feb 9, 2015)

No. A few new feathers on a turkey still doesn't make it an eagle.


----------



## Bob Howland (Feb 9, 2015)

It's getting a lot closer, but no.

Update: Like many others here, it really depends on the price. $650 for body + EVF + lens adapter I would probably go for, $800 for the body alone, no. I've almost bought a Sony A6000 more than once to replace my G10, but I really don't want to get into another system. I want to use the EVF and a 270EX external flash simultaneously, since the M3 internal flash has a GN of 5 (meters), but the M3 design makes that impossible. 

One more point, I contacted Canon USA about the M3 and got a reply from their technical support. I suspect that they are used to it, since they routed my comments to their "Voice of the Customer" mailbox. If you decide to do the same thing, don't tell them I sent you.


----------



## ablearcher (Feb 9, 2015)

Japan pricing = yes, I would buy one. Not because this is the best mirrorless offering out there (it is not), but as an add-on to my Canon system, just to have something more compact and portable which is fully compatible with all my Canon equipment. I have some small but nice Canon primes which I could use on it in a portable compact setup. I can't justify for myself buying into another system, so this add-on would've been quite satisfactory to me. If (once) pricing goes down considerably I might still get one via online shopping from overseas (unless i buy A7000 with EF mount adapter by that time).


----------



## DRR (Feb 9, 2015)

At $500 for the body + EVF I would consider one, for the same reasons as ablearcher. A couple of small primes and it's a very nice, portable system that works with the lenses you already have.

Not going near it at $799. I could justify $500 as a "nice to have" option but if it costs $800 I need to "need" it. (Or at least feel like I need it ;D )


----------



## harryallen (Feb 9, 2015)

yes !


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 9, 2015)

With the M1 +22mm lenses being imported into the USA for $250 and less, I think that few would pay $800 plus lens for the M3 once they realized the $800 price difference.


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 9, 2015)

At ~$500 for camera and EVF, strong maybe.

At ~$800, no chance.


----------



## nads (Feb 9, 2015)

An absolute YES and I'm preordering from Amazon.co.jp and Tenso.

The reasons I'm going that way instead of other current options are the size and price of 22mm and 11-22mm. Nobody else is touching them on those two factors.

Its far from perfect, but it is the set of compromises that I like best.


----------



## JonAustin (Feb 9, 2015)

I voted yes, but I would qualify that as follows:

1. if the improvements in AF, handling and image quality were to live up to expectations / promises.
2. if the street price were not more than $500.
3. if a decent-quality "standard range" zoom were available for it.
4. if I could pry her Canon Powershot S95 out of my wife's fingers.

(Those last two are most important! I would like to put a better P&S in her hands, but she isn't a lens-changer, so she'd need a good general-purpose zoom mounted to it. And I'd like for her to shoot with something that I wouldn't mind using on occasion, as well ... the S95 is just too small, no VF and I don't like the power zoom. I'd get the optional EVF for my own use; she'd be fine with the LCD.)


----------



## dppaskewitz (Feb 9, 2015)

DRR said:


> At $500 for the body + EVF I would consider one, for the same reasons as ablearcher. A couple of small primes and it's a very nice, portable system that works with the lenses you already have.
> 
> Not going near it at $799. I could justify $500 as a "nice to have" option but if it costs $800 I need to "need" it. (Or at least feel like I need it ;D )



+1 

I'm thinking about the Amazon Japan/Tensco route (never having done that before, it will take some research to get comfortable). I have the M, 22 and 18-55. And the adapter. M3 looks like a reasonable upgrade to M.


----------



## dcm (Feb 9, 2015)

I purchased the EF-M 11-22 and EF-M 55-200 through DigitalRev last year so I'll likely pursue a similar path again.


----------



## Act444 (Feb 9, 2015)

Although I voted yes on this poll, in reality it would have depended on the price point. At $500 - $600 with viewfinder included? You bet!

But if it's in line with Euro pricing at around $750-800 body only? Nah, I'll pass and keep the M1 another year. I don't really NEED to upgrade so the price really would have to be right. 

Now, if it's really available to import from Japan at the price point I mentioned, it will get strong consideration....


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 9, 2015)

If I can't walk to my local camera store which closed 10 years ago and buy it, then there is no way I could possibly buy this thing. I mean unless someone invents a massive network of computers and online method for selling products.


----------



## jrista (Feb 9, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> No. No DPAF.




Ditto. BIG mistake on Canon's part. I don't understand why they can't build a mirrorless camera that appeals to US customers. There are clearly those here who want one, the only reason they aren't buying Canon is because Canon's offerings pale in comparison to the competitors alternatives. All they have to do is build a competitive model with competitive features, and I'm sure millions of US customers would gobble them up. DPAF is one of Canon's most competitive features right now...and rather "essential" on a mirrorless camera. Mind boggling that they did not include it.


----------



## andrewflo (Feb 9, 2015)

Awesome collection of opinions here. Perhaps Canon needs a more "pro" mirrorless line similar to the Sony a7 series. The M has it's purposes, but definitely is not what people looking for a pro camera are looking for.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 9, 2015)

jrista said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > No. No DPAF.
> ...


+1
no DPAF? WTF!
Video frame rate max's out at 30FPS on 1080p? Even my GoPro does 1080P at 120FPS.... and it also does 4K video....KNOCK! KNOCK!.... HELLO?... ANYONE HOME?

HEY CANON! Here is a tip for you.... people buying big DSLR's are primarily interested in still image quality. People buying tiny cameras are interested in convenience. You want to sell a lot of a small camera? Put a touchscreen and WiFi interface onto it that can let you log onto a hotspot, and put an app on it to let you connect to email or facebook. Then stand back and watch it sell....


----------



## jrista (Feb 9, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...




+1


I'm more confused by Canon's EOS-M decisions than anything else Canon does. Truly confusing tactics...


----------



## stochasticmotions (Feb 10, 2015)

Not the M3, I've got the A6000 now sharing lenses with the A7R. Great travel combo....the canon is still in use for birding since there are no long lenses for E mount. If canon steps up to match what the A6000 can do then I would consider it but the more I use the A6000 the more I like it.

The M3 feels like it is at about the level of the panasonic GF1 (which was excellent when it came out) in terms of usability.....hopefully a couple more generations and it will get there.


----------



## MarkPS (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes. Was hoping to get one for my wife to use...and for me to borrow. That way we could share the L glass if need be.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 10, 2015)

I would buy a Rebel SL2 mirrorless with Dual Pixel AF, but EOS-M never interested me.


----------



## MJ (Feb 10, 2015)

I dare to say yes because I'm still in search of a nice, compact camera for my sweetheart. One to share the lenses I have acquired already... 

For crying out loud, Canon! Just ship a handful to B&H/Adorama/Amazon whatever! SOMEONE is going to buy them! ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 10, 2015)

No, because is not FF. I want a small body that can deliver high ISO shots. Built-in EVF is a must for me.


----------



## Vivid Color (Feb 10, 2015)

I wouldn't have bought the M3 because I have the M, which I got on a great eBay sale. That said, in a few years I might want to upgrade to a newer Mx and I would in the meantime like to get a couple of additional M mount lenses. 

I really don't understand why Canon doesn't sell the entire M line in the US exclusively through their own USA Canon online store. It seems to me like that would be an inexpensive way to handle potentially low volume sales. It's times like this when global capitalism is not global enough.


----------



## tcmatthews (Feb 10, 2015)

I voted No. But that is simply because I have moved on. It looks like the M3 is finally a camera that I would consider buying for $500. If my current M1 died I would consider it. But for the most part that ship sailed some time ago. 

Quite frankly if the M1 had the controls of the M3 and was priced around 500-599 I would have bought one. Instead I bought my parents a Nex5n (on sale). After trying it out I pre-ordered a Nex6 that I have now upgraded to an A7 II. I shoot primarily old manual lenses with it and have build up a prime lens kit. Those classic lens work best with a full frame sensor. The A7 II is an amazing camera I cannot imagine moving back to a crop camera even with a speed-booster. I cannot live without a viewfinder so the M was never considered. Not to mention it was outrageously over priced. 

I was looking to pick-up the Sony E 20mm when Canon put the M up for fire sale. So I picked up one with the 22mm because it cost less than the Sony 20mm lens. I use it in the place of a point and shoot. I plan on replacing it if a M is available when it dies. That is all it is to me a point and shoot that I can change the lens on if I want. 

*So thank you Canon for finally making the camera I wanted 3 years ago.* To bad you did not make it then. 

Do even get me started on the fact they did not have a 70d released then. My 60d died a few months before the M announcement. I was stuck using my Rebel XS. I could not image going back to a rebel for primary use. The 7D was just plain dated. The fact there was no 70D announcement at the time almost had me selling all my Canon gear. If the original M had features like the Nex6 I could have used it until the 70d was released. I would have liked to buy a camera that could hold me over until the 70D release. Then continue using as a travel camera. To bad they missed that opportunity. In the end I bought a replacement 60D. I am still not happy about that. I have sense move on to a 6D. 

Now if I want a small compact mirrorless camera I would buy m43. I already picked up a used OMD EM5. I had this crazy idea of creating a light travel kit. A7 for landscape and an OMD with 40-150mm f2.8 pro,Teleconverter and 300 F4 Pro for wildlife. Then a heavy kit that includes my Canon gear for wildlife. 

So I have sailed off and changed boats already.


----------



## dolina (Feb 10, 2015)

I'd buy it if it looked like a Leica M3. :


----------



## quod (Feb 10, 2015)

I voted no. I have the Fuji X100S and it is perfect for me. If I were in the market for a small interchangeable lens camera, I'd consider it in order to use my Canon glass, but for features, I prefer the Sony D6000.


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 10, 2015)

nads said:


> An absolute YES and I'm preordering from Amazon.co.jp and Tenso.
> 
> The reasons I'm going that way instead of other current options are the size and price of 22mm and 11-22mm. Nobody else is touching them on those two factors.
> 
> Its far from perfect, but it is the set of compromises that I like best.



@Nads - welcome to CR - I see you over on the M threads at FM too.

+1

I too bought M3/EVF for 58,126 yen ($500USD) from Amazon.co.jp and Tenso (to Canada). I have a M kit (22, 18-55 and 11-22 + adapter which I rarely use) and it is a really nice travel kit. The M is great is very static situations but anything remotely involving motion or the need to pop off a second shot in quick succession is a fail, therefore the M3 should be way better. Plus the tilt screen and pop-up flash, included EVF - these items sealed the deal.

Bummer I need more batteries again though... So far only the usual suspects for 60 U$D.


----------



## Pookie (Feb 10, 2015)

The M1 was such a POS that I wouldn't even consider it. Not sure why anyone would buy it when there are so many better choices out there. I love my Canon 5D3's and 1DX but to me it seems like a gimmick from Canon to get you into an inferior camera based on EF lens use. Even at the bargain price I bought into with, it's was a pointless camera about 30 seconds after I opened it up. More of a novelty, "Look, I can put my 200 f/2 on this tiny camera..." Would have been nice if it could have meet the real demand for a quality mirrorless for Canon gear. As it is now, Fuji takes the cake for that in real world use.


----------



## streestandtheatres (Feb 10, 2015)

I've lost the thread of why this topic exists. What's the downside of buying one online? What difference does it make whether or not there's a US distributer? (I'm not in the US, but I still managed to buy RRS gear, and Markins, and any amount of other stuff for which there is no distributer in my country.)


----------



## Hillsilly (Feb 10, 2015)

The lack of native lenses is a real turn off for me. If I wanted "small" and wanted to stick with Canon, I'd choose the 100D.


----------



## andrewflo (Feb 10, 2015)

streestandtheatres said:


> I've lost the thread of why this topic exists. What's the downside of buying one online? What difference does it make whether or not there's a US distributer? (I'm not in the US, but I still managed to buy RRS gear, and Markins, and any amount of other stuff for which there is no distributer in my country.)



Unfortunately it's a bit difficult to get Canon products not legitimately distributed in North America. Amazon.jp for instance will not ship to the US.

The common route for getting a EOS M2 or EF-M 11-22mm, for instance, is via eBay gray market items or international shipment forwarding services.

These gray market options eliminate the valuable warranty and ANY potential (warranted or paid) service from Canon USA, which when you're talking about hundreds of dollars of equipment, is sort of a big hit.


----------



## bf (Feb 10, 2015)

andrewflo said:


> streestandtheatres said:
> 
> 
> > I've lost the thread of why this topic exists. What's the downside of buying one online? What difference does it make whether or not there's a US distributer? (I'm not in the US, but I still managed to buy RRS gear, and Markins, and any amount of other stuff for which there is no distributer in my country.)
> ...



+1 It voids the warranty, increases the prices, and does not meet our shopping ways. There is no easy way to return if you get a bad copy. No chance for a fire sale, getting something on holiday season or looking for refurbished items.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 10, 2015)

Vivid Color said:


> I wouldn't have bought the M3 because I have the M, which I got on a great eBay sale. That said, in a few years I might want to upgrade to a newer Mx and I would in the meantime like to get a couple of additional M mount lenses.
> 
> I really don't understand why Canon doesn't sell the entire M line in the US exclusively through their own USA Canon online store. It seems to me like that would be an inexpensive way to handle potentially low volume sales. It's times like this when global capitalism is not global enough.



+1. I'm content with my M1 for now. Maybe in a few years I'll look at an upgrade.


----------

